# Fiabilité Application Santé



## jfkm (20 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me remettre à faire un peu de sport en salle (cardio, sur conseils de mon cardiologue... et oui , 51 ans et sédentaire...).

Du coup, j'ai ressorti mon Apple Watch pour me servir de cette fameuse appli santé, et du suivi cardio.

Je suis un peu désabusé sur sa fiabilité. Je m'explique : 

Je suis enseignant de la conduite, donc par définition, je passe mes journées en voiture, donc ASSIS !

Or, quand je m'amuse à regarder dans l'application "Santé" de l'iPhone le détail heure / heure du nombre de pas effectués, j'y retrouve des pas à des heures ou je suis en leçon de conduite, donc bel et bien assis dans mon véhicule...

D’où mon incompréhension et ma méfiance quand à la validité des données enregistrées...

Avez vous des suggestions concernant ces pas comptés alors que je suis en voiture ? 

Comment la montre détermine ce nombre de pas, par quel moyen "technique" ..?

Merci de votre aide, car du coup cela remet en cause ma confiance quand aux autres données, notamment le cardio ...

Merci.

Jean-François.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Septembre 2018)

Tu bouges un peu à une alure qui fait penser à de la marche. L’application en conclue que tu marches réellement

Les montres et bracelets sont plus précis concernant cela. Il y aura donc moins d’erreurs avec.

Tout ce que j’ai dit est à confirmer par d’autres


----------



## jfkm (20 Septembre 2018)

Heuuuuu certes mes élèves sont débutants, mais de la à circuler à une allure ressemblant à de la marche, quand même !! 

C'est l'apple watch que j'utilise.

Et je ne trouve pas cela très fiable..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Septembre 2018)

J’aurais plutôt pensé aux séances de créneau, mais vu que c’est via la watch que tu as ce résultat... Je doute d’avoir la bonne idée concernant ton problème.


----------



## AlexandreG94 (23 Septembre 2018)

Peut être qu’un étalonnage de la Watch pourrait améliorer ça ?

Voici les étapes à effectuer: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204516


----------



## PDD (17 Octobre 2018)

Moi samedi passé j'ai monté 33 étages mon record! Gadget pour moi cette application...


----------



## jfkm (17 Octobre 2018)

Le cardio fréquence est par contre assez stable : j'ai pu le vérifier par rapport aux données fournies par différents appareils de la salle de sport où je vais.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Octobre 2018)

Je n'ai pas d'Apple Watch mais une autre montre connectée qui compte les pas : si je bouge énergiquement le bras sur lequel est ma montre, en restant assis, et bien elle me compte des pas.
Vérifie si ça fait pareil sur ton AW.


----------

